# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Laravel Framework >  سوال : نحوه استفاده از ajax در لاراول

## فوژان جون

سلام دوستان
من برای درج در دیتابیس و حذف داده از دیتا بیس نیاز به استفاده از ایجکس دارم چون نمیخوام صفحه refresh بشود جستجو هم کردم ولی نتیجه اش رضایت بخش نبود ممنون میشم اگر کسی منبع یا سایتی معرفی کنه که اموزش داده باشد یا اینکه لطف بکنند و خودشون من را کمک کنند من میخوام زمانی که کاربر یه متن جدید به اشتراک گذاشت متن بدون refresh صفحه در دیتا بیس ثبت شود و جز پست های نمایش داده برود و اینکه ادمین سایت بتواند بودن رفرش صفحه مطلب و یا عکس کاربری را حذف کند
ممنون از کسانی که من را کممک می کنند

----------


## afee1990

برای نوشتن جاوااسکریپت توی برنامه‌ت یا باید توی View ها این کارو انجام بدی و یا یه فایل با پسوند Js. اگه بخوای توی فایل جدای js این کارو بکنی حتمن برای استفاده از متغیر‌ها و روت‌ها به مشکل می‌خوری که برای اونم یه راه حل هست. یه پکیج با نام Laroute. در کل استفاده از javascript در لاراول نیازمند کتابخونه و یا چیز خاص دیگه‌ای نیست و به راحتی(همونطور که قبلن انجام می‌دادید) میتونید جاوااسکریپت بنویسید.

----------


## metal gear solid 4

توی Layout کلی برنامه تون. سه تا @yield تعریف کنید.


-- HTML headers ... 

@yield('css')

-- HTML Body 

@yield('content')

-- HTML footer

@yield('javascript')


و داخل هر View محتوای مربوط به اون View رو اعم از استایل، کد PHP و جاوااسکریپت های مورد نیاز  رو به صورت زیر بنویسید. به این روش از مزیت های زیر برخوردارید:


استاندارد قالب HTML تون حفظ میشه. اول استایل ها، بعد محتوا و نهایتاً جاوااسکریپت ( بهره گیری از @yield )با جداسازی استایل ها و جاوااسکریپت های مجزا برای هر View حجم صفحات شما کم میشه.میتونید از PHP مستقیم درون جاوااسکریپت هاتون استفاده کنید. چون درون فایل View هستید که فرمت PHP داره.



@extends('layouts.main')
//  baraye mesal view, main.blade.php

@section('css')
    <link href="main.css" />
@stop
@section('content')
    // content of main
@stop
@section('javascript')
    <script type="text/javascript" src="main.js" />
@stop


==================================================  ==


@extends('layouts.main')

// ya safheye profile
@section('css')
    <link href="profile.css" />
@stop
@section('content')
    // content of profile
@stop
@section('javascript')
     <script type="text/javascript" src="profile.js" />
@stop

----------

